# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits > [Release] Battlefield 1 internal hack!! (aimbot,esp,no recoil)(mod menu)

## Xpertnee

*** BY TONY** (a legend)

Hey guys, I'll upload my BF1 hack, it's the best BF series hack I ever made so enjoy it 

The download contains 2 files, the injector (huh I'm generous...) and the hack. Open the injector and it'll automatically inject the hack into BF1, enter BF1 and then press END. Put the injector and the hack together in the same directory.

The features are the following:

ESP Features:
-Use NUMPAD0 to show/hide the menu. 
-Enable/disable ESP 
-ESP Distance: Render the distance you want.
-Show Friends: Enable this when you want to see your friends or teammates.
-Show Bones: Enable this if you want to see the player bones.
-Show Names: Enable this if you want to see the players names.
-Show HP: Enable or disable to show the HP bar.
-Show Distance: Enable or disable to show the distance to the enemy.
-Show FOV Circle: If you have the aimbot enabled and the enemy is inside of your circle the aimbot will aim to him.

Aimbot Features:
-Enable/disable Aimbot (Right Mouse button and Left Alt to use aimbot)
-Prioritize distance: Enabling this will make you aim depending in 2 things: the fov and the distance you are from the enemy. (IT'S BETTER TO ENABLE THIS)
-Max Distance: Choose a max distance where the aimbot will work.
-FOV: Max aimbot FOV to aim better.
-Smooth Factor: Recommended to keep this a bit low, less than 0.1.
-Retarget Time: Time the aimbot will pause to change between targets.
-Bones: Choose one of 3 bones available now to aim.
-Random Bones: Watch out with this. Use this only when your smooth factor is very low because the aimbot will aim randomly to each random bone so if you have a high smooth factor it'll snap fast to each bone.

Misc Features:
-No Sway/Recoil (can be risky)
-Instant Hit (can be risky)

Anti-Cheat Features:
-DX11 Screen Cleaner (Just in case although PB is disabled in this game)
-BitBlt Screen Cleaner (For FF)

To open the menu press "END" button which is under the "HOME" one.
Press F8 to close the hack.

Known Issues:
-I'd like to get a feedback of this hack because I want to improve the aimbot a lot more.
-Sometimes randomly the map changes the color due to some problems saving the DX buffer I guess.
-Don't rage if you don't want to get banned. Play normally with cheats.

IMPORTANT NOTES (*):

-When you inject the hack you should press the key "END" to enable the hack.
-Game should be fullscreen windowed (BORDERLESS).
-Download Redistributable x64 2015 in windows official site.


Credits:
[email protected] for this post.
[email protected] helped me with DirectX SS hooks.
[email protected] for his great PolyHook library.
[email protected] Hosting for his ImGui Style.
[email protected] for his great dx universal hook.
[email protected] he helped me to set up the GetAABB and GetTransform in the correct position and shared some vehicle code.
[email protected] for BB injection.

DOWNLOAD (19/10/2016): V 0.8
DOWNLOAD Trial and Enlister version (20/10/2016): V 0.9
DOWNLOAD (24/10/2016): V1
DOWNLOAD (15/11/2016): v1.1 (Xpert hax.rar)


Change Log 20/10/16
-Added Enlister version compatibility
-Added no recoil and sway
-Added Instant Hit

Change Log 24/10/16
-Added ESP features: show health, FOV circle, names and distance
-The aimbot has been fixed drastically, now the FOV is highly better, accurate and also it's taking into account the enemies you're watching or not.
-Prioritize distance is fixed too and now it takes into account the distance of the closest enemy.
-Added Retarget Time feature that makes you more legit than before, you can choose a value from 1 to 1000 and it's in milliseconds, defines the time that the aimbot will wait to target another enemy.
-Windows 7 users can now inject the hack into the game.

----------


## Ashoran

seems legit/.

----------


## zycamzip

This game hack was created by Tonyx97 of UC (another cheat site). Are you sure you want to take credit for this?

[BF1] Showcase - YouTube
[BF1] Showcase Update - YouTube
[BF1] Update 3 - YouTube

----------


## Xpertnee

Omg lol. Almost everyone knows who is tony. This hack is everywhere. Just wanted to share it here.

----------


## uncledolan

> Omg lol. Almost everyone knows who is tony. This hack is everywhere. Just wanted to share it here.


"*Hey guys, I'll upload my BF1 hack*"

At least you edited your post to clarify after lol

----------


## Xpertnee

Yea I'm deeply sorry. I apologize for my mistake

----------


## AnonymousD

how many times did you get banned using this?

----------


## albeeezzyy

hack is outdated and doesnt work ATM

----------


## MessLoner

Its fucked up i press end and it closes the damn game

----------


## doglol

Yeah, i have the same probleme

----------


## Th3Mack

> *** BY TONY** (a legend)
> 
> Hey guys, I'll upload my BF1 hack, it's the best BF series hack I ever made so enjoy it 
> 
> The download contains 2 files, the injector (huh I'm generous...) and the hack. Open the injector and it'll automatically inject the hack into BF1, enter BF1 and then press END. Put the injector and the hack together in the same directory.
> 
> The features are the following:
> 
> ESP Features:
> ...


I can't make it work

----------


## BONBONOBON

Hi there i got that problem if i press END the game closes i cant activate the hack pls help me

----------


## Exploder

Same problem , when I press END the game was just close without any tips

----------

